# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Bασίλης Μπουζιάνας : Aφιέρωμα + Συνεντευξη [Σεπτέμβριος 2009]

## Polyneikos

Σε αυτό το τόπικ θα σας εκπλήξουμε ευχάριστα !! Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι …..
Εξασφαλίσαμε αποκλειστική συνέντευξη από τον μεγάλο δάσκαλο, πρωταθλητή του Ελληνικού bbing,τον πολύ γνωστό στους ανθρώπους του χώρου, Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα…Πρόκειται για έναν φοβερό άνθρωπο ,ποιοτικό αθλητή, με ήθος και αθλητική παιδεία καθώς και μεγάλη διάρκεια στο αγωνιστικό bbing,40 χρόνια πορείας….
Είναι ο άνθρωπος που έμεινε στην ιστορία καθώς είναι ο πρώτος Μr Hellas που έχει ανακηρυχτει στην πορεία του Ελληνικου bodybuilding , το 1968 !!
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτή η συνέντευξη θα έχει ιδιαίτερη βαρύτητα και βεβαίως ιστορική σημασία και για το φόρουμ μας…..
Δεν θα μακρηγορήσω άλλο, θα αφήσω τις λέξεις αλλά και τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που μας παραχώρησε πολύ ευγενικά ο κ. Μπουζιανας από το προσωπικό του αρχείο να μας ταξιδέψουν σε πιο ρομαντικές εποχές ….*






Κύριε Μπουζιάνα καλησπέρα. Ευχαριστούμε καταρχήν για τον χρόνο σας και την συνέντευξη που μας παραχωρείτε…
Μεγάλη μας τιμή να φιλοξενούμε στην ιστοσελίδα μας έναν πρωταθλητή σαν και εσάς..*

Χαιρετώ τον κόσμο του  :bodybuilding.gr:  και ευχαριστώ για την τιμή που μου κάνετε να ενημερώσουμε τους αναγνώστες σας για την ιστορία του bodybuilding,την προσωπική μου πορεία και εμπειρία,τόσο αγωνιστική όσο και αθλητική.

*Καθηγητής Φυσικής Αγωγής…..Η αγάπη για την γυμναστική σας επηρέασε να κατευθυνθείτε επαγγελματικά ή το επάγγελμα σας είναι αυτό που σας έφερε κοντά στην προπόνηση με τα βάρη;;
*
Πρώτα ασχολήθηκα σαν χόμπι και μετά ακολούθησα επαγγελματικά αυτόν τον δρόμο. Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που διάλεξα αυτό που με ευχαριστούσε για επάγγελμα.
*




Πως ξεκινήσατε να ασχοληθείτε με την σωματοδομική ;Σε τι ηλικία ξεκινήσατε ;;Τι παραστάσεις είχατε;*

Από την ηλικία των 13 παρακολουθώντας τους «Άθλους του Ηρακλή»,μαθητής τότε στην Λαμία,εντυπωσιάστηκα από την σωματική διάπλαση του Steve Reeves.
Παράλληλα εξασφάλισα κάποια αμερικάνικα περιοδικά και έτσι ξεκίνησα να παρακολουθώ πως γυμναζόντουσαν οι αθλητές της εποχής εκείνης (Reg Park, Larry Scott, Dave Draper).Έτσι ξεκίνησα και εγώ με τα βάρη της εποχής και ότι μέσο υπήρχε για να αναπτύξω το σώμα μου.


*Πως ήταν να ασχολείται με την σωματοδομικη κάποιος την δεκαετία του ’60 και του ’70 στην Ελλάδα;; Υπήρχαν γυμναστήρια;;
*
Ήταν δύσκολο το άθλημα γιατί τα μέσα ήταν πενιχρα..Το 1964 άνοιξε στο Κολωνάκι το πρώτο γυμναστήριο ο Χρήστος Καρβέλας.
Υπήρχε ένας πάγκος στον οποίο γινόταν ουρά (!!), μια μπάρα και κάποιοι αλτήρες στα ελευθερα βάρη…

*Κατά πόσο ήταν αποδεκτό από το κοινό;*

Γενικά ήταν κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για τον κόσμο και σίγουρα υπήρχε μια προκατάληψη, μπορώ να πω ότι μας θεωρούσαν νάρκισσους επειδή ασχολούμασταν με την αισθητική του σώματος μας.

*Μπορείτε να μας αναφέρετε ποιος ήταν ο πρώτος σας αγώνας;*

Ο πρώτος μου διαγωνισμός ήταν το 1966,το Μr Αθήνα,ήταν ο πρώτος αγώνας bodybuilding που διοργανώθηκε στην Ελλάδα και έγινε σε ένα θέατρο στην Ιπποκράτους με μεγάλη προσέλευση κόσμου.
Τον αγώνα διοργάνωσε ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας. Σε αυτόν τον αγώνα βγήκα 2ος με πρώτο τον Λιβάνιο Αντώνη.


*Μr Hellas 1968…Ήσασταν ο πρώτος Mr.Hellas που ανακηρύχτηκε στην ιστορία του Ελληνικού bodybuilding.Τι θυμάστε από αυτή την εμπειρία;;
*
Αυτός ο αγώνας διοργανώθηκε και πάλι από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα,ήταν ο επόμενος μετά το 1966,υπό την αιγίδα της Ελληνικής Ιfbb.
Μετά τον αγώνα του 1966 γυμνάστηκα πιο εντατικά και συστηματικά στα Sillouette Health Studios,όπου εργάστηκα κάποιο διάστημα παράλληλα όσο ήμουν φοιτητής και κατάφερα να εμφανιστώ με κάποια μυϊκά κιλά επιπλέον και ανακηρύχτηκα Mr.Hellas και πλέον μυώδης.
2ος θυμάμαι βγήκε ο Στεφανίδης και 3ος ο Λημναίος…

*
Μr Hellas 1968, η απονομή*


*






Ποιοι ήταν οι κυριότεροι αντίπαλοι σας σε αυτούς τους αγώνες;…*

Θα ξεχωρίσω τον Φίλιππο Στεφανίδη,τον Αλέξανδρο Λημναιο και τον Τάκη Καζάκο.


*Κατονομάστε μας αν θέλετε μερικούς αθλητές από το πέρασμα του Ελληνικού bbing που κατά την γνώμη σας στιγμάτισαν με την παρουσία τους την σκηνή.
*
Θα τους πω χρονολογικά τους αθλητές που για μένα άφησαν το στίγμα τους..Είναι ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατης,ο Τασος Μώρος,ο Γιάννης Κούκος,ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης.
Μεταγενέστερα ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος,ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης,ο Νίκος Σιγάλας και άλλοι μεγάλοι αθλητές που δεν θέλω να ξεχάσω κανεναν και να τον αδικήσω…
Εδώ να αναφέρω και τον αξιέπαινο Νίκο Τσουνάκη ο οποίος έχει αναλάβει το δύσκολο έργο και συνεχίζει να διοργανώνει αγώνες..
*Ως γνωστόν ο αείμνηστος Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας ήταν εκείνος που έφερε το bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα…Διοργάνωσε τους πρώτους αγώνες υπό την αιγίδα της Ifbb,ίδρυσε εκ των υστέρων την Wabba, έφερνε γνωστούς αθλητές στην Ελλάδα (RegPark)..
Tι έχετε να πείτε για αυτόν τον σπουδαίο παράγοντα;;
*

Υπήρξε από τους πρωτεργάτες του αθλήματος γιατί θεωρώ ότι με την παρουσία του κατάφερε να διοργανώνει αγώνες καθώς και με την έκδοση κάποιων περιοδικών (Άδωνις, Αθλητής) φρόντισε για την διάδοση του αθλήματος στο ευρύ κοινό. 
Επίσης θα ήθελα να αναφέρω σαν παράγοντα και τον Σταυρο Τριανταφυλλίδη ο οποίος ανέλαβε τα ηνία της Ifbb μετά από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα.


*Φωτογράφιση κατα την προετοιμασία για το Mr Οδυσσεια το 1986 !!





Σας βλέπουμε συνεχώς στην κριτική επιτροπή των αγώνων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν έχετε εγκαταλείψει τον χωρο…
Τελευταία σας αγωνιστική παρουσία το 2006 στο Παγκόσμιο της Αθηνας.. Να περιμένουμε κάτι ακόμα από έναν μεγάλο πρωταθλητή;;*

Το αγωνιστικό bbing δεν είναι μέσα στους στόχους μου γιατί θεωρώ ότι η τελευταία μου συμμετοχή στο Παγκόσμιο της Wabba ήταν η εκπλήρωση ενός ονείρου να εμφανιστώ στην ίδια σκηνή με τον γιό μου…Δεν το αποκλείω, ίσως κάποτε με τον εγγονό μου (γέλια !!)
*


Παγκόσμιο Αθήνας 2006. Πατέρας και γιος...Μπουζιανας Βασίλης - Μπουζιανας Γιώργος 





Τι γεύση , τι απόηχο, σας έχει αφήσει η ενασχόληση σας με το σιδερένιο άθλημα ;Δεν θα μπορούσατε να έχετε ασχοληθεί με κάποιο άλλο άθλημα, περισσότερο διαδεδομένο εκείνες τις εποχές ;;*

Είχα ασχοληθεί και με άλλα αθλήματα νεαρός όπως ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ, στίβο αλλά όταν γνώρισα το bodybuilding τα έκανα όλα περα, λες και μου ήρθε μια επιφοίτηση..
Τo άθλημα το υπηρέτησα σαν θρησκεία. Ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να το προσδιορίσω από την αρχή αλλά στην πορεία κατάλαβα ότι ήταν αυτό που με γέμιζε.. Βέβαια μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ήταν και μια «σκληρή τιμωρία»,δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα άθλημα σε προσπάθεια και στέρηση.


*Ο γιος σας, Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας, ακολούθησε τα βήματα σας και είναι γνωστός πρωταθλητής, με αρκετές διακρίσεις και νίκες..Πόσο σας ευχαρίστησε που ακολούθησε τον ίδιο δρόμο; Φαντάζομαι ότι αισθάνεστε περήφανος για εκείνον…*

Σίγουρα αισθάνομαι περήφανος για τον Γιώργο. Σαφώς επηρεάστηκε από τις παραστάσεις που είχε από τον πατέρα του , ήταν και το DNA της οικογένειας και ασχολήθηκε και εκείνος από μικρός.


*Πως βλέπετε τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στο Ελληνικό bodybuilding? Έχουμε πλέον και επαγγελματίες αθλητές….
*
Είναι γεγονός ότι το άθλημα έχει μεγάλη εξέλιξη βγάζοντας πολύ καλούς αθλητες.Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν χορηγοί, εταιρίες από πίσω τους, με αποτέλεσμα να ματώνουν οικονομικά για να κάνουν κάτι καλό στο εξωτερικό. 

*Σας αρέσει γενικά η τροπή που έχει πάρει το σύγχρονο bbing στον Διεθνή χώρο με τα σώματα των 120,130 κιλών;;*


Προσωπικά η υπερβολή ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε.. Ζούμε όμως στην εποχή της υπερβολής αν πάρετε παράδειγμα και από αθλητές άλλων αθλημάτων και τις επιδόσεις τους.

*Τι θα συμβουλεύατε στους νεαρούς αθλητές έτσι ώστε να αγαπήσουν το άθλημα και να το κάνουν τρόπο ζωής όπως εσείς;;

*Να επιλέξουν στην ζωή τους κάποιο χόμπι, κάποιο άθλημα. 
Προσωπικά θα συνιστούσα το bbing γιατί είναι το μόνο που δεν απευθύνεται σε συγκεκριμένες ηλικίες, δεν απαιτεί να έχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερα προσόντα ή ταλέντο, κοινώς μπορεί να το κάνει ο καθένας αρκεί να υπάρχει σωστή καθοδήγηση..

*Να σας ευχαριστήσουμε πολύ για την τιμή που μας κάνατε να μας παραχωρήσετε αυτή την συνέντευξη, όπως επίσης και για τον χρόνο σας…θα θέλατε να πείτε κάτι για το τέλος στους αναγνώστες του  ;* 

Είναι ευτύχημα που στην πορεία του χρόνου και με την εξέλιξη του ηλεκτρονικού τύπου υπάρχουν άτομα σαν και εσάς που φροντίζουν και μπορούν να ενημερώνουν τους φίλους του αθλήματος μεσω διαδικτύου παρέχωντας πληροφόρηση γύρω από το άθλημα μας,μια ευκολία που δεν υπήρχε καποτε..

*Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ , με τιμή, Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας..*


* 



*Εμείς με την σειρά μας θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Βασίλη Μπουζιανα θερμά για την τιμή που μας έκανε δίνοντας μας αυτή την συνέντευξη..
Ένας πρωταθλητής με ποιότητα, με παιδεία, πρωτοπόρος του αθλήματος και πραγματικά έμπνευση για εμάς τους νεότερους..
Σε ηλικία 64 ετών, συνεχίζει να γυμνάζεται ανελλιπώς, με σώμα που πολλοί αθλητές νεαρότερης ηλικίας θα ζήλευαν..

Η συνέντευξη παραχωρήθηκε στον Αθλητικό Σύλλογο Περιστερίου , «Σωματική Διάπλαση», Ιάσωνος 13-15 ,έναν πανέμορφο χώρο που σε ελκύει να γυμναστείς, σιδεράδικο με την καλή εννοια, από τους χώρους που τείνουν να εκλείψουν την σημερινή εποχή, ένα γυμναστήριο με αγωνιστικό παλμό και πολλούς αθλητές στο ενεργητικό του…
Έχει 32 χρόνια ζωής, φτιαγμένο με κόπο και μεράκι από τον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα και τώρα συνεχίζει και διατηρει ο γιος του Γιώργος.
Το συστήνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα στους λάτρεις της σοβαρής προπόνησης !!


*Μερικες φωτογραφίες από το γυμναστηριο...
*
*







 
*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό το αφιέρωμα και συνέντευξη κώστα απο εναν άνθρωπο παράδειγμα για το ελληνικό ββ και αποτελεί μέρος της ιστορίας του, γιατί είναι και ο πρώτος μρ ελλάς .

ακόμη και πρόσφατα είχε καταπληκτική αγωνιστική φόρμα και ποτε δεν γύρισε την πλάτη αλλα πάντα είναι ενεργός στο ελληνικό ββ και παράδειγμα πρός μίμηση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραία συνέντευξη Polyneikos από ένα βετεράνο αθλητή και καταξιωμένο στο χώρο του ββ!!!!Πράγματι μέσα από το γραπτό λόγο ο κ Μπουζιανας προσδίδει παραστατικά την πορεία του ββ στην Ελλάδα από τα πρώτα βήματα του αθλήματος μέχρι τώρα και παρ΄ότι την ηλικία του είναι άξιος θαυμασμού που συμμετέχει,αγωνίζεται και είναι παρόν στις δύσκολες απαιτήσεις του αθλήματος!Με την αγάπη του για το ββ μεταδίδει αέρα έμπνευσης αλλά και αναπόλησης της παλιάς εποχής,αθλητής που καθιέρωσε ως τρόπο ζωής την άθληση και επιβεβαιώνεται ως παράδειγμά  στο ότι δεν υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας οταν η θέληση νικάει το χρόνο!Η έκφραση ¨για να θυμούνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι¨εκπροσωπεί επάξια την αθλητική πορεία του κ Μπουζιανα και είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της εν λόγω συνέντευξης!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Polyneikos επίσης και για τις υπέροχες φωτό !!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαρστουμε τον κυριο Μπουζιανα τοσο για την βοηθεια του να γινει το αφιερωμα, οσο και γιατι συνεχιζει να ειναι κοντα στο αθλημα κι ν μας εμπνεει  :03. Clap:

----------


## ovelix

πολλα μπραβο ,ο ανθρωπος ειναι μορφη ..ευχαριστουμε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown:   ο κυριος Μπουζιανας ειναι αξιοθαυμαστος αντρας... τον θυμαμαι απο το WΑΒΒΑ τον Ιουνιο ηταν στη κριτικη επιτροπη και μου ειχε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση το σωμα του, σε σχεση με την ηλικια του, και ειχα σκεφτει πως στανταρ ηταν ενας απο τους "παλιους" του αθληματος. 
Και να που ο πολυνεικος μας παραχωρει συνεντευξη του :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  !
Ευχαριστω κι εγω πολυ, ετσι πρεπει να μορφωνομαστε απο τους παλιους εμεις οι "νεοτεροι" του ββ, ειναι οι καλυτεροι και οι ποιο αγνοι, οχι σαν κατι πιτσιρικαδες στις μερες μας που οργωνουν τα γυμναστηρια κανοντας τους ξερολες :01. Wink: 

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.Γ: η 5η φωτο ειναι απλα...ΑΠΑΙΧΤΗ!

----------


## KATERINI 144

ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Μπουζιανα για τη συνέντευξη, για οτι εχει προσφέρει αλλα και για αυτα που συνεχίζει να προσφέρει στο ελληνικό bodybuilding.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας!

Μοναδικός, Ανεπανάληπτος. Ευχαριστούμε για τη συντέντευξη!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tα λόγια του κ. Μπουζιανα τα οποια μου χαρακτηκαν στην μνημη και μου εκαναν ιδιαιτερη εντύπωση ήταν τα εξης :*




> *Είχα ασχοληθεί και με άλλα αθλήματα νεαρός όπως ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ, στίβο αλλά όταν γνώρισα το bodybuilding τα έκανα όλα περα, λες και μου ήρθε μια επιφοίτηση..*
> *Τo άθλημα το υπηρέτησα σαν θρησκεία. Ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσα να το προσδιορίσω από την αρχή αλλά στην πορεία κατάλαβα ότι ήταν αυτό που με γέμιζε.. Βέβαια μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ήταν και μια «σκληρή τιμωρία»,δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα άθλημα σε προσπάθεια και στέρηση.*


*Σεβασμο....*

----------


## Mythonas

Κώστα συγχαρητήρια για την συνέντευξη, τρομερή δουλειά. 
  Συνέχισε να μας ενημερώνεις και με άλλες συνεντεύξεις μια και έχεις το ταλέντο.    :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
    Για τον μεγάλο αθλητή και δάσκαλο Μπουζιάνα τα λόγια είναι περιττά. Ξεκίνησε έχοντας τον Ηρακλή σαν πρότυπο και τελικά έγινε και ίδιος Ηρακλής. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Levrone

συνεντευξη με νοημα! συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καποιες ακομα σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του Βασίλη Μπουζιανα :*

*Μρ Ελλας 1968*




*Μρ Ελλας 1968 , με τον δεύτεραθλητη Φίλιππο Στεφανίδη*





*Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία λίγο πριν το Mr Οδύσσεια το 1986 !!*

----------


## Exci

Respect  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Paco

Kαταπληκτικη συνεντευξη,εύκολα μπορεί να καταλαβει καποιος το ήθος αυτού του μεγαλου αθλητη..Πρεπει να αποτελει πρότυπο για όλους μας,η προπόνηση με βαρη δεν σταματαει ποτε και η ποιοτητα είναι αυτη που μενει διαχρονικη...
Τον ευχαριστουμε πολύ,είναι τιμή μας ,επίσης οι φωτογραφιες είναι καταπληκτικες ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## James

Μιλαμε για την ιστορία του Ελληνικου bodybuilding !Ποιοτικος αθλητης,τον είχα παρακολουθησει στο Παγκόσμιο το 2006 και είχα παθει πλακα,καλά ,όχι μόνο εγω !
Επίσης τον βλέπω σε καθε αγωνα που παρακολουθω στην κριτικη επιτροπη,αυτο σημαινει ότι παραμενει ενεργος,πολύ σημαντικο επίσης.Τρομερος.

----------


## KontorinisMD

O πρώτος των πρώτων! Συγχαρητήρια για τη συνέντευξη! Εκεινο που θέλω να πω εγώ είναι οτι ο χρόνος φαίνεται οτι έχει ξεχάσει το Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα... κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω στους αγώνες μου φαίνεται όλο και καλύτερος και νεότερος! 

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ σπάνιες φωτογραφίες  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Ο γιος του Βασιλη, ο πρωταθλητης Γιωργος Μπουζιανας ειναι ολόιδιος με τον Βασιλη στα τοτε πρωτα βηματα του, ετσι οπως βλεπω τις τελευταιες φωτο. Αλλωτσε καλα λενε το μηλο κατω απο τη μηλια πεφτει   :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

φοβερος ο κ.μπουζιανας!!!ειχα την τυχη να αγωνιστω μαζι του στο παγκοσμιο του 2006 και τον ειδα σε αγωνιστικη περιοδο και επαθα πλακα :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες ακόμα φωτογραφίες του Βασίλη Μπουζιανα,πραγματικα σπάνιες !!!

*Στο βάθρο μαζί με τον Στεφανίδη Φίλιππο δεξια του και τον Λημναιο Αλέξανδρο αριστερά του,απονομη Μρ Ελλας 1968...*





*Την ίδια χρονια,στο Μρ Eυρώπη,όπου κατέλαβε την 4η θέση στην κατηγορία + 1,70.*

----------


## mazarakiotis

Πολυ Ωραιες φωτογραφιες! Εληπε ενα τετοιο αφιερωμα απο τον Βασιλη Μπουζιανα. Δηλωνω φανατικος θαυμαστης του!!!!!

----------


## the_big_litho

Eξαιρετικο τοπικ για εναν εκπληκτικο αθλητη... Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια αυτη.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

OXI LOGIA MONO RESPECT

----------


## Akis85

:03. Clap: 

O κ. Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας είναι θρυλος πιστεύω. Δε μπορείς να πάς σε αγώνα της ΠΕΣΔ και να μη δείς τη φυσιογνωμία του! κάτι θα λείπει!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε που δίνετε την ευκαιρία στους νεότερους να μαθαίνουν για τις ρίζες του Ελληνικού BODYBUILDING.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kαι καποιες περισότερες πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από το Παγκόσμιο της Αθήνας το 2006, ο κ. Μπουζιανας είχε κανει σε όλους τρομερη εντύπωση με την φόρμα του,κατέβηκε σε ηλικία 61 ετων !!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στον βασιλάκη μας καταπληκτικός πολύ μου άρεσε σ αυτόν τον αγώνα , άξιος εκπρόσωπος της χώρας μας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

κωστα πολυ καλη η συνεντευξη και το φωτο υλικο επισησ.παρα πολυ καλοσ αθλητησ ακομα και σε αυτη την ηλικια

----------


## nicksigalas

Δεν χρειαζονται σχολια απλα ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ Μπραβο Κωστα παντα τετοια να μην ξεχνατε ανθρωπους που εχουν γραψει την ιστορια του ελληνικου β.β

----------


## iwvi7

:03. Bowdown:  respect 
είναι από τους ανθρώπους που οχρόνος δεν τους αγγίζει , σα να νίκησε τα γεράματα ! 
respect

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια φωτογραφία του Βασίλη Μπουζιανα από  αφίσσα παλαιότερου αγωνα του Μρ Aιγαίο της Wabba - Πεσδ ::*

----------


## Paco

Παλιες ,καλες και χρυσές εποχές του ελληνικού bbing !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Zuki1000k6

ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Exci

> *Μια φωτογραφία του Βασίλη Μπουζιανα από  αφίσσα παλαιότερου αγωνα του Μρ Aιγαίο της Wabba - Πεσδ ::*


 :03. Clap:

----------


## Bulky

Tρομερη συνέντευξη από αυτον τον μεγάλο δασκαλο του Ελληνικου Bbing,είναι ωραίο να επιστρεφουμε λίγο στις παλιες εποχές και να αναγνωρίζουμε αθλητες που ανοιξαν τον δρόμο σε όλους τους υπολοίπους.Προσωπικα δηλωνω θαυμαστης του κ. Μπουζιανα για το ήθος αλλά και την διαρκεια του. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αντιστοίχως με τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο στον τελευταιο αγωνα της Wabba,* *Κυπελλο WABBA Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 29.11.2009** , απονείμαμε τιμητική πλακετα στον άλλο μεγαλο θρύλο του ελληνικου bbing,τον Βασίλη Μπουζιανα.*
*Τεραστιος αθλητης,πηγη εμπνευσης,φοβερη προσφορά στο άθλημα και είναι παντα παρων στα μεγαλα ραντεβου !!Δεν εννοείται αγωνας της Wabba-Πεσδ χωρίς την παρουσία του Βασίλη Μπουζιανα !!* 



Η απονομή έγινε από τον διαχειριστή του φόρουμ Νασσερ !!!

----------


## James

Μπραβο παιδια,τετοιοι αθλητες πρεπει να τιμουνται συνεχεια,να τους μαθαινουν και οι νεότεροι !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tsounakis

Ατομα  που  δεν  ασχολουντε με  το  αθλημα  μας  και  δεν  το βλεπουν  ουτε  σαν  ονειρο  οτι  μπορουν  και  αυτοι να γυμναστουν  με  βαρη ... αυτα τα  ατομα  προβλιματιζονται οταν  βλεπουν  αθλητες σαν  τον  Βασιλη  Μπουζιανα ..... και τελικα  τους  κανει  να  καταλαβουν  οτι  αυτο  που  κανουμε  εχει  ιστορια  !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα είναι απο αυτα που με κάνουν και χαίρομε όταν βλέπω να τιμώνται αθλητες πρότυπα που εχουν προσφέρει και συνεχίζουν με την παρουσία τους και αποτελούν παράδειγμα πως το ββ δεν έχει ηλικία .

σε απάντηση κάποιων που παραπονιούνται ότι ξεχάστηκαν ενω δεν παρακολουθούν ούτε σαν θεατές αγώνες ββ μπράβο στον βασίλη που δείχνει πως ακόμη και στην ηλικία του δεν μεγαλώνει αλλα οριμάζει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Bulky

Θαυμασμο και δεος για αυτον τον άνθρωπο,αποδυκνύει την υγιή πλευρα του Bodybuilding,διατηρει ένα αψογο κορμί στην ηλικια των 65 χρ.
Δασκαλος στο επάγγελμα,δασκαλος και στην ζωη.

----------


## kaiowas

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από εμένα για τον Βασίλη Μπουζιανά για ότι έχει προσφέρει στο ελληνικό ΒΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Επαναφερω το τόπικ του Βασιλη Μπουζιανα για να βαλω ενα βίντεο που ηταν προσκεκλημενος πριν λιγα χρόνια στον Alpha στον Φωτη και στην Μαρία !

[YOUTUBE="lywHDzrKIYs"]lywHDzrKIYs[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## γιαννης93

καλα ε φοβερος σαν χαραχτηρας αλλα και για σωμα 61 χρονων δεν παιζεται μιλαμε ε....

----------


## Orc

Respect! Εμένα ο Mπουζιάνας μου δίνει κίνητρο όταν τον βλέπω. Ψυχάρα!!!

----------


## noz1989

χαχα! Ειχε τυχει να την ειχα δει εκειη τη εκπομπη!

----------


## loufas

[YOUTUBE="lywHDzrKIYs"]lywHDzrKIYs[/YOUTUBE]

τι σιλβεστερ και μ@@@@ες

****Μεταφορα από το τόπικ* *Βοήθεια με την διατροφη μου & τα συμπληρωματα..* *  ****

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:   αυτο ειναι!!!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil Randime

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lywHD...eature=related
> τι σιλβεστερ και μ@@@@ες


καλά ο ανθρωπος είναι οχι μονο respect, είναι SUPERESPECT  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

> καλά ο ανθρωπος είναι οχι μονο respect, είναι SUPERESPECT


]

Eντελως ομως !!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  Πολυ θα ηθελα να τον γνωρισω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

Ποιος δν θα'θελε;  :01. Smile Wide: 

Μπράβο που ξαναποστάρατε εδώ κι το είδα κι εγώ, κακός "χάθηκε"!

Όντως, τέτοια ηλικία, το μπράβο δν είναι αρκετό για αυτά που κάνει κ έχει κάνει!

----------


## jGod

νομίζω οτι αν ακουσει το σχολιο αυτο για την ηλικια του οτι θα παρεξηγηθει... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
εγω παντως μπροστα του δεν θα επιχειρουσα να το κανω  :01. Smile:

----------


## mantus3

σε 6 λεπτα τα ειπε ολα ο ατιμος... οσο για το σωμα, αν και  61 μας εχει κανει σκονη...

----------


## vAnY

:01. Mr. Green: ...ετσι μουρχεται να το δειξω το βιντεο στον πατερα μου 60 χρ. που τα τελευταια χρονια εχει παχυνει πολυ και παρολο που γκρινιαζει για τη κοιλια πουχει κανει ολο λεει" μα ειμαι μεγαλος πλεον τι μπορω να κανω στην ηλικια μου, δεν χανονται πια τα κιλα"....  :05. Weights:

----------


## Devil Randime

Και στο βιντεο με τη παρουσιαση του στη τηλεοραση ειναι και 61 νομιζω και εχει κορμι απιστευτο!!! Ο Φωτης και η Μαρια πλακα επαθαν!!! Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Zylo

πραγματικα αυτος ο ανθρωπος αξιζει τα συγχαρητηρια του κοσμου...τοσα χρονια στο ΒΒ και ποτε δεν τα παρατησε για κανεναν λογο....60κατι χρονων και συνεχιζει να προπονειται....πως γινετε να μην τον θαυμασεις????θα ημουν περηφανος αν τον ειχα συγγενη μου!!!

----------


## kostas_lamia

Και μολις με ειδοποιούν απο το control πως ναι ο βασίλης ακομα γυμνάζεται,το είδε ιδιοις ομασοι η κουτσομπολα της γειτονιάς   :01. Wink:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

αυτοι οι αθλητες ειναι πατερες του ελληνικου μποντυ μπιλντινγκ και τους αξιζει να τους τιμουν παντα με το παραπανω!!

----------


## Αντωνης

Kαι απο αποψη προσωπου και μαλλιων,και απο αποψη σωματος και διαπλασης ειναι φτυστος ο Διας απ το Age of Mythology!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TToni Shark

Tα λόγια είναι περιττά :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Timoleon

Με πολύ σεβασμό στο πρόσωπο του κου Μπουζιάνα,νικητή του πρώτου αγώνα Μίστερ Ελλάς, θέλω να τονίσω στο παρόν αξιόλογο forum ότι, ο Πρώτος Ελληνας Mister,όπως αναφέρει και ο κ.Μπουζιάνας,είναι ο νικητής του Πρώτου Ελληνικού Αγώνα BodyBuilding, Αντώνης Λιβάνιος, Mίστερ Αθήνα. Το θαυμαστό είναι πως,εκείνος ο αγώνας πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1966,ενώ το πρώτο ελληνικό περιοδικό σωματικής διάπλασης κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιανουάριο του 1968(έτος που διοργανώθηκε και το πρώτο Μίστερ Ελλάς)...Αυτά τα αναφέρω προς αποκατάσταση.Οπως-προς τιμή του Forum-έχετε φωτό του Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη(Ελληνα Μίστερ Μεσόγειος),όπου για δεκαετίες δεν τον ανέφεραν ελληνικά περιοδικά του Αθλήματος...Αλλος μεγάλος αδικημένος,ο Ηλίας Πέτσας, Ελληνας Μίστερ Υφήλιος!

----------


## Muscleboss

Φίλε Timoleon καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ μας  :02. Welcome: 

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λές, δε νομίζω ότι ειπώθηκε κάτι διαφορετικό σχετικά με τον τίλτο του Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα. Σημαντική και η παρατήρη σου για την έκδοση του πρώτου ελληνικού περιοδικού.  :03. Thumb up: 

Σχετικά με τον Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη, δε θα μπορούσαμε να μη του είχαμε κάνει σχετικό αφιέρωμα, καθώς και στον Πέτσα έχουμε αναφερθεί επανελημένως. Ρίξε και μια στο παρακάτω link αν δε το έχεις δεί ήδη με αφιερώματα σε όλους τους μεγάλους. 

Hall of Fame

MB

----------


## TToni Shark

> Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση με κανέναν και πόσο μάλλον με τον Πρώτο Μίστερ Ελλας. Απλά,βάζω και γω ότι "λιθαράκι" έχω..αν και δεν έχω εξερευνήσει όλο το forum ακόμη


Σωστός :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αλλος μεγάλος αδικημένος,ο Ηλίας Πέτσας, Ελληνας Μίστερ Υφήλιος!


Τιμολεων εφόσον αναφερεις τον Ηλία Πετσα-πολυ σωστα-υπαρχουν εδω καποιες αναφορες(δεν τις θυμαμαι όλες...)

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ll=1#post40029

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ll=1#post94299

----------


## Timoleon

Φίλε Polyneike,
Εχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου όλες οι ελληνικές εκδόσεις-και όχι μόνο-του Αθλήματός μας, μάλιστα από τη Πρώτη Εκδοση.  Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που θα πω θίγει συμφέροντα,όμως,όσο πηγαίνει κάποιος αναγνώστης(των εν λόγω περιοδικών)προς τα πίσω,τόσο πιο ουσία βρίσκει στα άρθρα,σε αντίθεση με τα σημερίνα,τα οποία κάνουν "μπαμ" στο ότι ο σκοπός τους είναι διαφημιστικός και μόνον,ως επί τω πλείστων.
Για το λόγο αυτό μπήκα στο Forum,το οποίο θεωρώ ότι μου παρέχει πιο ουσία.
Γι αυτό και δεν παραξενεύομαι που το forum κάνει αναφορά στον Ελληνα Μίστερ Υφήλιο,Ηλία Πέτσα,τον οποίο και αγνόησαν και αγνοούν τα έντυπα (και για να μη παρεξηγηθώ,ούτε καν έχω δει τον άνθρωπο προσωπικά)_

----------


## makiskoul

τα λογια ειναι περιττα οταν προκειται για τν κυριο βασιλη 
ειναι απλα ιστορια του ελλινικου ββ στιν ελλαδα
μακαρι να εχουμε κ αλλες τετοιεσ συνεντευξεις

----------


## Timoleon

> τα λογια ειναι περιττα οταν προκειται για τν κυριο βασιλη 
> ειναι απλα ιστορια του ελλινικου ββ στιν ελλαδα
> μακαρι να εχουμε κ αλλες τετοιεσ συνεντευξεις





Ναι, μακάρι!

----------


## Dinosaure

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1117&thid=1849

Νομίζω πως αυτό, έχει θέση εδώ.....

----------


## Dinosaure

Όπως κι αυτές οι φωτογραφίες, από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70....







Αν όχι, εύκολη είναι η απομάκρυνσή τους από τους φίλους διαχειριστές......

----------


## Polyneikos

Eιμαι "υποχρεωμενος" να ακολουθησω τον φρενηρη σου ρυθμο,φιλε Δεινόσαυρε  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: 


*Μr Οδυσσεια 1986,το 2ο κατα σειρα αυτου του ιστορικου θεσμου.
*
Ψηλή κατηγορία Ανδρων,πρωταγωνιστες ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας και ο Τασος Μωρος.
Τελικα επικρατει ο Τασος Μωρος ,οπου νικησε και τον Γενικο Τιτλο με 2ο τον Βασιλης Μπουζιάνα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματικα παραδειγμα για μιμηση ο Μπουζιανας.
Μας δινει την "αποδειξη"΄,οτι αμα θελουμε ,μπορουμε κ εμεις οι πιο μεγαλοι να ειμαστε σε μια καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Ωραία φωτογραφία!  :03. Clap: 

Αριστερά ποιος είναι; Μου θυμίζει το Χρήστο Σαμιώτη...

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραία φωτογραφία! 
> 
> Αριστερά ποιος είναι; Μου θυμίζει το Χρήστο Σαμιώτη...
> 
> ΜΒ


Υοu are the man! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

1981,Πανευρωπαϊκο WABBA,στην Αθηνα.
Στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον Τασο Μωρο



Ακομα πιο παλια,γυμναζεται σε ενα από τα γυμναστηρια της εποχης,που συνηθιζοταν να βρίσκονται σε διαμερισματα.
(Ισως να ειναι και στα γραφεια της IFBB)

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Οντως ειναι τα γραφεια τι ιφββ, και η μπαρα που φαινεται, ειναι του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλιδη,και ειναι Ρωσικης προελευσης.Ενδιαφερον ειναι ,οτι διαθετει, μεχρι και δισκους -λεπτους σαν χαρτι -που ζυγιζουν ελαχιστα γραμμαρια, για πολυ εκλεπτισμενες και επιστημονικες προπονησεις.

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ειδικά, αυτές του ¨81 και των τελών του ¨70..!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ωραία φωτογραφία! 
> 
> Αριστερά ποιος είναι; Μου θυμίζει το Χρήστο Σαμιώτη...
> 
> ΜΒ


Μονο ,απο  τα δικεφαλα αναγνωριζω οτι ηταν ο Χρ Σαμιωτης,αλλιως δεν θα τον αναγνωριζα σε αυτην την φωτο. Δεν πρεπει να ηταν σε καλη φορμα σε αυτον τον αγωνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μονο ,απο  τα δικεφαλα αναγνωριζω οτι ηταν ο Χρ Σαμιωτης,αλλιως δεν θα τον αναγνωριζα σε αυτην την φωτο. Δεν πρεπει να ηταν σε καλη φορμα σε αυτον τον αγωνα.


δεν έχεις και άδικο χρήστο , βέβαια τωρα που το ξέρουμε μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος απο τον σωματότυπο του χρήστου ότι είναι αυτός που αργότερα εξελίχτηκε σε πολύ σπουδαίο αθλητή , είχα την τύχη να αγωνιστώ μαζί του το 88 .

----------


## Polyneikos

Τρεις κλασσικες πόζες από τον κ. Μπουζιάνα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

O Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας συμμετείχε προσφατα σε βίντεοκλιπ στο ρόλο του Δία. Εμφανίστηκε σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και πραγματικά εντυπωσίασε.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η σύνδεση του Βασίλη με το εν λόγω συγκρότημα έγινε μέσω του  :bodybuilding.gr: .

Απολάυστε το *ΔΙΑ*!!!! :02. Rocking:

----------


## vaggan

τρομερος ο βασιλης μπουζιανας επιβλητικη φιγουρα

----------


## GREEK POWER

Αν ο Διας δεν ηταν μυθος αυτη τη μορφη θα ειχε :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

εχουμε και λεμε....

Χορευτριες φορωντας τα απολυτως απαραιτητα*+*Metal*+*Fighting*+*Βασιλης Μπουζιανας*=*  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

αυτα ειναι.... :02. Rocking:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια στον κύριο Μπουζιάνα και στο συγκρότημα Planet of Zeus ! Πολύ καλή επιλογή και πραγματικά τιμάνε το ββ με την επιλογή τους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Goofonly

Του πάει γάντι ο ρόλος... Τρομερό σώμα μέχρι και τώρα  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Αν ο Διας δεν ηταν μυθος αυτη τη μορφη θα ειχε


^^Έτσι! 
Πολύ χαρακτηριστική η φιγούρα του κ. Μπουζιάνα, η ιδανική επιλογή για αυτό το ρόλο!  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

και σωματαρα στο videoclip και ψαρωτικος..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

οντως συμφωνω πολυ ψαρωτικος στο clip...πολυ καλος :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το παράστημα του κ. Μπουζιανα ,τα ασπρα του μαλλια και η γενειαδα μας παραπέμπτουν σε μυθικά πρόσωπα,δεν ειναι τυχαίο που τον αναζήτησαν για τον ρόλο του Δία.
Το πολυ σπουδαίο επίτευγμα του κ Βασίλη ειναι όμως αλλο:
Από την πρώτη του συμμετοχή σε αγωνες,το 1966,εως και σήμερα ,45 χρόνια μετα,δεν εχει εγκαταλείψει το άθλημα που τον ανέδειξε και παραμενει κοντα και βοηθάει με καθε τρόπο που του ειναι εφικτος.
Ο κ. Μπουζιανας συνεχίζει να εμπνεει τον κόσμο,ακομα και στην ηλικία των 66 ετων, πως οταν η προπονηση γινεται τρόπος ζωης τα οφέλη ειναι μεγαλα.
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μια φωτογραφία ,ιστορική  θεωρώ, από το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB,στο Oχάϊο,το 1979.
Μαζί με τον Γερμανό *Jusup Wilkosz* ,όπου είχε κερδίσει τότε το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στην Super Heavyweight,προηγουμενως το Γερμανικό,μετεπειτα την ίδια χρονια το Mr Universe,ώσπoυ έγινε επαγγελματίας την επόμενη χρονιά.
O κ. Μπουζιανας ,είχε διαγωνιστεί στην Light Heavyweight,μαζί με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω τώρα είδα το βίντεο και ομολογω έπαθα πλάκα , μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ και η παρουσία του βασίλη επιβλητική και κολούσε τέλεια με την όλη παράσταση 
και χάρηκα ακόμη περισσότερο που δώθηκε η δυνατότητα αυτής της παρουσίας του βασίλη μπουζιάνα μέσω του bodybuilding.gr , πραγματικα δυναμικό και με ρυθμό το βίντεο κλίπ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## murder

μπραβο ρε παιδια .....συγγαριτηρια για την συνεντευξη ... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## The_Dark_Knight™

*Πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα!! Μπαρβο παιδια για την συνταξη του. 






^^Πολυ ωραιο σωμα στην εποχη του και ΑΚΟΜΗ και σημερα!! Καταπληκτικος αθλητης!! Μπραβο του. 
Αυτες οι φωτο ειναι να σκεφτεσαι αρχαιο ελληνικο σωμα, αθανατο!! 

Απλα respect..!*

----------


## goldenera



----------


## falus

Εχει ξεγελάσει τον χρόνο (ειδικα σωματικα) οποιος τον εχει δει απο κοντα ξερει!

----------


## Polyneikos

Tρεις  φωτογραφίες του Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα, αποτυπωνουν μια πορεία 40 ετών..
*
Μr Αθήνα 1966*



*Μr Οδύσσεια 1986*


*
WABBA World Championships 2006*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο πρώτο τεύχος των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, στο περιοδικό ΑΔΩΝΙΣ – τεύχος 1 – Ιανουάριος 1968, φιλοξενήθηκε μία συνέντευξη του μεγάλου αθλητή Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα που σας παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω σελ. 20, 21 και λίγο από την 22. 

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* bodybuilding & fitness, *τεύχος No 20* – Φεβρουάριος 2017, υπάρχει ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα που παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω.

Από το* blog.athlitis.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας*, παρών στα γυρισματα της παραγωγης της ΕΡΤ, *ΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΙΑ .*
Εκεί παρευρέθηκε και ο γιός του, *Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας*, ο οποίος διατηρεί το ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του πατέρα του (απο το 1979) στο Περιστέρι.
Βρεθήκαν μαζί στην σκηνή το 2006, τοσο στο Κύπελλο της WABBA στην Κέρκυρα όσο και στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίοι και οι δύο μπαμπάς και γιός και ο Γιώργος πολυ καλό και φιλότιμο παιδί και καλός αθλητής άξιος στα χνάρια του πατέρα του !! να ναι γεροί και ευτυχισμένοι  , ο πατέρας αποτελεί έμπνευσή και παράδειγμα αθλητού της σωματικής διάπλασης ακόμη και σήμερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Άλλη μία παρουσίαση του Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα από τις εκδόσεις του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, είναι από το τεύχος Νο 87 - Ιούλιος 1983.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια εξωαγωνιστική φωτογραφία, ετών 50 (!!) απο το προσωπικό αρχείο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, από αυτές που μόνο στο Bodybuilding.gr συναντάνε οι αναγνώστες!


1969 , μια χρονία μετά την στέψη του Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα ως πρώτου Mr Hellas το 1968, στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB  που εκπροσωπούσε στην Ελλάδα ο αείμνηστος Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας.
Δίπλα στον Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα ο συναθλητής είναι ο Τάκης Σκεμπέας , δικηγόρος και φίλος του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα, ο οποίος μάλιστα  είχε μεταφράσει το πρώτο βιβλίο στην Ελλάδα του Joe Weider.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα ότι σπάνιο έχει και μεγαλύτερη αξία ,πόσο μάλιστα παλιες φώτο σπάνιες απο εποχές που δεν υπήρχαν εύκολες φωτο με τα τοτε μέσα και φωτογραφικές και ούτε διαδυκτιο 
Γι αυτο το φόρουμ πλέον έχει τον πρώτο λόγο σε σπάνιο συλλεκτικό υλικό , γιατι ώς μέσο προβολής του αθλήματός μας έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί και μας εμπιστεύονται σπάνιο υλικό γιατι θα έχει την εκτίμηση των φιλάθλων και νοσταλγών της παλιάς εποχής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τα ειπες ολα Ηλια :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αφου ξές ρε συνονόματε 30φύλλου ότι στηρίζουμε με επιχειρήματα τις απόψεις μας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------

